# New Breakers for Challenger Panel



## HARRY304E

Cutler-Hammer is listed for Challenger replacement. 

Welcome to the forum.:thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E

Look here too.

http://www.eaton.com/ecm/idcplg?Idc...sed&Rendition=Primary&&dDocName=1081453631966



.


----------



## MTW

What Harry said. Cutler Hammer's line is a legacy product from Westinghouse, Bryant, and Challenger.


----------



## Speedy Petey

Keep in mind, although it should be obvious, we are talking about Cutler Hammer "BR Series", not "CH Series".


----------



## jhartz

Okay, thanks! I'll have to make a trip out sometime and see what I can find.


----------



## jhartz

So, going back to that Challenger panel... About half of the breakers in the panel are Siemens type QP breakers. I've been trying to find documentation on these to see if they're classified for use in the Challenger panel, but I can't find anything that says so.
Anyone have any thoughts on this compatibility? (Of course HO has never had any problems; seems as though they've never even opened the panel before in their life.)

Also, this place has a newer Siemens sub-panel that ironically has some Challenger breakers in it, most likely "recycled" from the main panel.

Thanks y'all for all the help! And, a few hours late, but Merry Christmas!


----------



## Shockdoc

Eaton is CH as well as Challenger, Challenger was a early 90's Homeline version sold cheap.


----------



## Shockdoc

Challenger was the 90's "homeline" version from Eaton, the manufacturers of CH. Now BR is the new name.


----------



## CFine

When I can't get any Challenger breakers, I use Cutler-Hammer breakers. They are listed as a allowable replacement.


----------



## MDShunk

Cutler Hammer took over Challenger. There were a few years where the panels were branded Cutler-Hammer/Challenger right on the covers and stickers. Use a CH-BR or CH-CL


----------



## MTW

MDShunk said:


> Cutler Hammer took over Challenger. There were a few years where the panels were branded Cutler-Hammer/Challenger right on the covers and stickers. Use a CH-BR or CH-CL


Thanks but I already said that.


----------



## MDShunk

Everything good bears repeating. 

You a Fanuc robotics or PLC guy? I've been to their HQ in MI for 'handling tool', 'pallet tool' and 'weld tool' classes on the robotic end of things.


----------



## MTW

MDShunk said:


> Everything good bears repeating.
> 
> You a Fanuc robotics or PLC guy? I've been to their HQ in MI for 'handling tool', 'pallet tool' and 'weld tool' classes on the robotic end of things.


Multi-axis machine control for vertical lathes. I guess that would fall under PLC but in a different category. Don't know anything about their robotics but I'm sure they're as good as their PLC's.


----------



## MDShunk

Yeah, same servo amps and such in their machine controls as they use in the robots.


----------



## MTW

MDShunk said:


> Yeah, same servo amps and such in their machine controls as they use in the robots.


:thumbsup:

From what I've learned so far, Fanuc is much more user friendly and parts are more readily available for obsolete equipment than Siemens. That's why we use it in all our machines unless the customer specs otherwise.


----------

